# mifa klappfahrrad mit bmx innenlager und one piece crank



## TommyTourette (14. März 2013)

hey guten tag fahrrad-freunde.

wie die überschrift schon sagt will ich in mein klappfahrrad rahmen die ich lackiert hier habe ein bmx innenlager einbauen und son one piece crank.
will nun wissen ob das überhaupt passt...?
natürlich ist die länge des kurbelarms entscheident da er ja nicht zu lang sein darf bei dem kleinen 20" klappi 
mir gehts mehr darum ob die lager passen.
also wäre kool wenn jmd helfen könnte...

beste grüße
tt


----------



## potsdamradler (14. März 2013)

Normale BSA Lager passen auf jeden Fall, dazu 170mm Kurbeln. 



 

Klappis an die Macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTourette (14. März 2013)

hey danke für die schnelle antwort. 

sind die bsa lager zum einschrauben oder einpressen...?
hab halt nur den blanken rahmen hier und hätte eben gern ein bmx innenlager verwendet und nen schön cleanes kettenblatt.
und was hast du da für ne bereifung drauf hombre...? will mir nix zu breites ordern wegen dem freigängigkeit in der gabel bzw rahmen...

edit: so siehts aus dude bin auch übelster klappi fan besitze selber derzeit ein komplett orginales mifa , son altes oranges wessi klappi weiss aber grad den name nicht ebenfalls alles orginal dann einen lackierten mifa rahmen und einen mifa rahmen mit noch wenigen teilen unlackiert in mittelmäßigem zustand


----------



## potsdamradler (14. März 2013)

Hm Miifa. Musst ma guggen ob in der Tretlagerhülse Gewindegänge zu erkennen sind. Bin kein BMXler, aber die alten Klappis find ich schau.. Im Gegensatz zu den heutigen Faltminis

Mach Fotos, kommt immer gut


----------



## TommyTourette (14. März 2013)

fotos kommen wenn der winter endlich verschwunden ist mit den ersten sonnenstrahlen 
will jetzt erstmal den einen rahmen hier aufbauen.
kommen aufjeden solche verchromten 144 speichen felgen drauf 

http://classic-cycle.de/Naben-Achse...enlager-BMX-fuer-one-piece-Crank-schwarz.html

also das hier wollte ich einbauen...
ist doch normal mit solchen lagerschalen wie beim mifa und geschraubt würd doch nur an der einteiligen kurbel oder nicht...???

hoffentlich kann mir jmd helfen...


----------



## TommyTourette (14. März 2013)

ok danke hat sich alles erledigt es funktioniert nicht da die tretlager buchsen viel größer sind da man ja den one piece crank durchfädeln muss... dann würds wohl dochn bsa oder thomson lager werden .


----------



## RISE (14. März 2013)

Genau, passt nicht. BSA entspricht allerdings Euro BB, d.h. du kannst ohne Probleme BMX Kurbeln mit allen gängigen Achsdurchmessern einbauen. Tu dir einen Gefallen und nimm keine einteilige Kurbeln, die taugen nämlich gar nichts und haben noch 1/2" Pedalgewinde, für die es kaum noch brauchbare Pedale gibt.


----------



## TommyTourette (15. März 2013)

danke für die schnelle hilfreiche antwort ist gut zu wissen...

nur war in meinem klappi wohl ein thompson lager verbaut da in der lagerbuchse lagerschalen waren und kein gewinde. somit komm ich auch mit nem bb lager nicht weiter. seh ich das richtig?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2013)

musst du halt mal messen und vergleichen


----------



## TommyTourette (15. März 2013)

also es waren lagerschalen verpresst diese sitzen aber relativ locker drin.
gewinde ist in der lagerbuchse nicht die alte achse und lager hab ich nicht mehr hier keine ahnung.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innenlager

hier unter glockenlager/thompson stehen die maße meins ist 40 in durchmesser und 70 in der breite.
also hab ich da irgendne möglichkeit andere lager zu verwenden .?
und wenn ja halt welche?


----------



## potsdamradler (15. März 2013)

Glaub da waren gepresste Lager drin. Es gibt im Netz auch einen Shop der speziell DDR Mifa und Diamant vertreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTourette (15. März 2013)

jau kannste mir da mal nen link schickorn per pn oder so weiss ja nicht ob man das hier darf. ja will eigentlich kein orginales lager verbauen die klappern raltiv schnell aus. will halt gern was stabileres wo man auch mal vom randstein runter fahren kann ohne das man angst haben muss


----------



## potsdamradler (15. März 2013)

Frag mal hier  
Links zu Shops kannste reinstellen, merkt kener 
http://www.igfd.org/?q=http://www.lindner-dresden.de/shop/fahrrad-ersatzteile.htm


----------



## TommyTourette (15. März 2013)

haha kool danke igfd ist ja lustig  kannt ich noch gar ni.


----------



## potsdamradler (15. März 2013)

Schönet Spielzeug 

Die kleinen Laufräder sind recht stabil. Ich hab mal einer robusten Dame ein Klappi verliehen, mit recht losen Speichen hinten ;/ Naja, festziehen war schlecht, Nippel festgegammelt.. Kam auch o.B. zurück, also Dame+ Klappi   Die Original Laufräder, sind die vorhanden?


----------



## TommyTourette (15. März 2013)

hab maln bild hochgehaun von nem teil meiner klappis.
sind aber nicht alle hab noch ein komplett orginales mit aufklebern jedes teil orginal blah und noch son wessi teil aus den 70gern  . jetzt aktuell hab ich nen schwarz lackierten rahmen hier wovon ich nur noch die schnellspanner benutzen will. die laufräder & andere anbauteile waren ziemlich runter. will mir dafür verchromte 144 speichen felgen ordern 
http://classic-cycle.de/Laufraeder-Felgen-und-Zubehoer/Laufraeder/20-Zoll/20-Laufradsatz-140-Speichen-Vorder-und-Hinterrad.html 

edit : ja an sich sind die lager nicht schlecht von der lebensdauer etz nur wenn mal ein industrielager innen kaputt geht braucht man jedes mal komplett neue keile etz sonst würd der kack immer klappern..


----------



## potsdamradler (15. März 2013)

*Einfälle statt Abfälle

*Besorg dir alle (Fahrrad)bücher von dem. Da steht auch drin wie man Keillager wartet u.v.a.m.*. 
*Der LRS geht ja garnich  Ansichtssache.. Würde die alten Laufräder mit Edelstahlspeichen (Alpine3) upgraden, Felgen schön poliert  Vorne reichen locker 24 Speichen. Dann haste ein Renn Klappi   Zentrierständer: Tacx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTourette (15. März 2013)

jap hab noch weitere rahmen unlackiert so was ähnliches hatte ich auch schon im hinterkopf. erstmal eins machen ich feier so den kontrast chrom zu schwarzem rahmen. wie ist das eigentlich muss man dazu ahnung haben um die felgen selber zu bespeichen...?


----------



## potsdamradler (15. März 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Laufrad-Einspeichen-Bauen.htm

Die Zentrierlehre hab ich nie gebraucht. Besorg dir zuerst einen Nippelspanner.
Der schwarze passt eigentlich immer, sagt mein Händler, 
Üblicher ist der rote, oder kauf beide. Dann mit WD40 oder Diesel die Speiche/Nippelverbindung behandeln, einwirken lassen und anfangen zu üben


----------



## potsdamradler (15. März 2013)

Hast ja n kleinen Fuhrpark 





http://www.smolik-velotech.de/technik/  Mit etwas Tüftelei  kommst Du mit einer Speichenlänge aus: Hinterrad ist 3-fach gekeuzt, Vorderrad 1-fach versuchen. Könntest eine Hinterradspeiche dazu am Vorderrad ranhalten und guggen. Hab auch nur eine Speichenlänge an allen Rädern. Eigenbau


----------



## Daniel_D (16. März 2013)

Du darfst wegen solchen Sachen übrigens gerne mal zum Fahrradhändler ums Eck gehen. Von Mountianbikes oder gar BMX Rädern hat der keine Ahnung, aber ds dürfte genau sein Metier sein.

Finde es etwas grotesk für eine Sache, die im Laden 4 Euro kostet im Netz 3,50 plus 4 Euro Versand zu zahlen und dann noch zu glauben, man habe ein Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2013)

was für übersetzung fährt man an so einem 20 zoll klappi

weil irgendwie glaub ich das mir sowas noch fehlt


----------



## Roy Dig (17. März 2013)

Mifa hat Thompson-Lager zum Einpressen verbaut, die älteren als Glockenlagerausführung. Als halbwegs moderne Alternative gibts von FAG Einpresslager mit Vierkantachse:
[ame=http://www.amazon.de/Thompson-Innenlager-4-Kant-Welle-Schlagschalen/dp/B008QTK0BG]FAG Thompson Innenlager[/ame]


----------

